# scrambled egg for mice



## sniffles12

how do cook scrambled egg for mice??
step by step please!!!
thanks georgia xx


----------



## WNTMousery

Crack egg, pour into skillet, cook over medium/high heat, stir with fork or whisk to "scramble" and cook until they are no longer "wet."

Some people add a touch of milk in the beginning to make the eggs more fluffy but milk may cause stomach irritation to the mice. Other folks will add soy infant formula or kitten milk replacer instead of milk to serve the same purpose which both offer extra nutrients that are good for the mice.


----------



## emiliabird

why do you give the egg to the mouse? does it help them if they're unwell?


----------



## bethmccallister

Eggs are full of protein and help meet nutritional needs of nursing/pregnant does. Mice love them in general and can be feed cooked eggs regularly as a treat. The are good for them and yes I would feed some to a sick mouse to help.


----------



## emiliabird

oh wonderful! my mouse isn't herself at the moment at the moment so i think this is a good idea to try to give her a bit of a boost. i know how they are nutritional for humans. Thank you for this idea. xx


----------



## geordiesmice

My Nursing mums absoloutely love scrambled Egg.You dont need too add milk but I do, there is no nutritian in Cows milk for a mouse they cant digest it, soya milk is better for Mice I would say.But the milk helps to make the egg nice and crumbly,I make mine in the microwave.


----------



## MouseHeaven

I put mine in a bowl (just the egg whites, not the yolk) and put it in the microwave until its cooked.


----------



## SarahY

I put goat's milk in mine which, unlike cow's milk, is easily digested by us and the mice and it's full of goodness. We all love scrambled egg in our house, furries included :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress

Soy is good too, though some reading I've done recently makes me think soy night not be so good for female meeces, and maybe not boys either. It's the estrogenic compounds that are a problem in the mouse study I read about. Egg yolk is richer than egg whites; just one reason to separate the yolks. I wonder about the possibility of egg allergy in mousies.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

Is hard boiled okay?


----------



## bethmccallister

That's a great idea...I never thought about hard boiled. That would be good because you could easily separate the yolk and white and you can store them for easy access on busy nights.


----------



## Mymouse

do you give both the yolk and the white?


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

That's my question, too. I gave my nursing doe a small chunk of hard boiled egg earlier, and she mostly went for the yolk, licking it out of the white. I took it out, though, until I figure out if it is safe. I'll probably just end up giving her straight yolk anyway, since she likes it. I raided the cafeteria salad bar at dinner for her.


----------



## geordiesmice

Why seperate the yolk?, make scrambled egg use the whole egg.


----------

